# Pegasus Area 51 UFO (1:72)



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Hey, I just picked up one of these kits because UFOlogy interests me. I'm wondering if anyone has suggestions for exotic finishes and lighting effects? Or maybe I should just keep it simple and paint the insides of the translucent windows green? Do you like the streaked weathering of the box art or would a ringed ionization effect look better around the saucer edge? There are so may possibilities with this little kit, from a diorama to an alien interior. Now if I could only find some 1:72 Greys for the 3-4' alien crew!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Someone did a REALLY nice job on one of these at WF.

Made a $15.00 kit look like Million bucks.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Any photos?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I built mine close to the box art photo. I painted my clear parts white on the backside. This really made the color pop. It's almost a flourescent green now. The fusion core kits will fit in this as well. I may do another with one at some point.

Another tidbit, rent the movie "Race to Witch Mountain" and wait for the saucer the kids arrive in at to appear at the movies end!:thumbsup:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> Someone did a REALLY nice job on one of these at WF.
> 
> Made a $15.00 kit look like Million bucks.


That would be me. Thanks! I was pleasantly surprised with the Silver award.

I used several different shades of Alclad on the saucer. The sinkholes were a bear! I also painted over the green clear parts.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Then again, you don't need to build it stock...
http://www.inpayne.com/models/pegasusmars1.html


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

veedubb67 said:


> That would be me. Thanks! I was pleasantly surprised with the Silver award.
> 
> I used several different shades of Alclad on the saucer. The sinkholes were a bear! I also painted over the green clear parts.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your silver.
Your buildup made me buy one of those before I left the show.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

John,
Although I'm having trouble accessing your link, I've seen your combination of the Apollo 27 and Area 51 UFO. Your creativity blows me away!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

veedubb67 said:


> That would be me. Thanks! I was pleasantly surprised with the Silver award. I used several different shades of Alclad on the saucer. The sinkholes were a bear! I also painted over the green clear parts.


Very nice paint job! Congrats on the award.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That is a great build! Well done!

Brad.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

A great Kit, simple and large enough. Something about,......Hey, where have I seen that before?


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

^^^ Aha cool!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Ductapeforever said:


> A great Kit, simple and large enough. Something about,......Hey, where have I seen that before?


Very nice. Great idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I like it. :thumbsup:

The more I see of this kit, the more I want one.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Now that's damn clever! Gonna light it? 

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

I'm not sure of I'm going to light it, yet. I may not glue the saucer halves together since it appears to be a nice tight fit. That way when I'm ready I can attempt lighting. Otherwise if I dwell on it too long i'll never get this simple kit built.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh yeah - the fit between saucer halves is more than enough. In fact, you may have trouble getting them apart!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Then again, you don't need to build it stock...
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/pegasusmars1.html


Amazing as usual, John! :thumbsup: Beautifully bashed and re-engineered.

I've been thinking about something similar for the _Planet of the Apes_ _Icarus_ bashed onto the PL _Jupiter 2_. You've definitely inspired me on how to beef up and mate the two together.


----------

